# Kindle Fire Special offer - Paperwhite for $19!



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't find this anywhere, forgive me if it is a repost.  But in 54 minutes there is limited time special offer of a Kindle Paperwhite for $19.  I'm praying I can get it quick.  Hopefully this helps someone!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Where and how


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a text and there is an advertisement about it on my Kindle Fire HD (from last year).  There are only 5,000 and there's a countdown.  I'm PRAYING


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a fire HD, but I don't see any advertising. What section is that in. Nothing in my special offers. 

I am looking all over my fire like a crazy person, help. Where.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the special offer announcement, the deal begins at the top of the hour . . . That's 4p.m. eastern time.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

But where, is it online, is it on the fire and if it is where would it be. I am so confused.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so annoyed. I won't be anywhere I can use wifi at 4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It appeared in my lock screen, but it is also in the Special Offers tab on my Fire HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have nothing in my special offers or lock screen about this and my wifi has been on for 2 days now. I keep hitting sync and still nothing. I have the Fire HD 8.9.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I have a fire HD, but I don't see any advertising. What section is that in. Nothing in my special offers.
> 
> I am looking all over my fire like a crazy person, help. Where.


My daughter has the same KF I have and she doesn't have the offer. I'm resetting and resyncing (sp?) it like crazy but it wont' show up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what it looks like on my Fire

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> But where, is it online, is it on the fire and if it is where would it be. I am so confused.


Atunah, it should be in the Special.Offers tab.

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this link
http://www.amazon.com/offers

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well darn. Nothing here, I guess I won't have a chance to try. No matter what I do, my offers don't change. I turned wifi on and off, synced over and over and over, still nothing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, they showed that link as sharing the special offer, but it really just taunts you. 

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

so you can't buy it thru Amazon directly? You have to buy it from your Fire with SOs?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

this is the lock screen ad










Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And here are the terms and conditions:










Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Any clue if this a PW1 or PW2? I assume it's a PW2. 

Am counting down....

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It says normally $119, that's the PW2 price..

10 minutes and counting...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'll wish you all luck then, I am just not getting that offer. Nothing I do works. I even powered down the fire and on again, nada. Still same offers I had before. Sadface.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah...probably none of us will get it anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I am sending you all vibes to get one. So good luck.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

It has an option to share the offer. I'm wondering if someone that doesn't have a fire uses the link can purchase at the same deal?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sitting here watching the countdown so I can buy one for my friend (a freshly minted and therefore broke librarian) while she is on the road.  She is anxiously checking her text messages from me.   

PS I think you have to have a Fire and purchase through the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted the link earlier...it's just a thing to share the deal; at least that's what it took me to...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That link only took me to sign up for text messages to future offers.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

PPS My husband thinks I'm nuts to not buy one for myself instead.  I already have a Paperwhite 1, and she has nothing.  I really don't need a Paperwhite 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

45 secs


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

42 seconds in and I got mine ..... was sitting there with my finger hovering over the button....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got one,  took two tries.

Remember you have to actually buy it within the 1 hour.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I clicked AS SOON AS it changed to "add to cart" but just got "there was a problem adding this to your cart."  It would have been a great Christmas present for someone!    

ETA:  I tried 4 times before it went to 100% but got the same error every time.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

It showed 100% claimed before it even finished counting down!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

In under a minute they sold 5000 Kindles. But not to me. Boo.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett, I got that message but clicked again and it went through.  I've got a Christmas present for someone!

Sorry to those who didn't score one....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats to those that got one. Even though I never got a chance which kind of peeves me off, I don't think I would have been fast enough anyway it sounds like. My hands/fingers don't move as fast anymore.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was able to get one! Now to decide what to do with the Paperwhite I just got in August!!! Is the second generation really that much better?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so happy for those who were able to get a Paperwhite for $19! What an amazing deal! I really want one but, sadly, wasn't eligible for this offer. My fingers (and brain) probably couldn't have moved fast enough to snag one anyway.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm so happy for those who were able to get a Paperwhite for $19! What an amazing deal! I really want one but, sadly, wasn't eligible for this offer.


You weren't elgible, I apparently wasn't worthy of the offer. Hmpf.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Well that quantity was obviously too low if it went so fast I didn't even get a chance to push the button.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Weren't there some gold box deals a few years back on kindles? I can't recall now which model it was, but they had just about 5000 then too, or was it on Woot. Its been a while. I think it was the same situation. They sold out like instantly. I mean wham bam.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bevie125 said:


> I was able to get one! Now to decide what to do with the Paperwhite I just got in August!!! Is the second generation really that much better?


Yes.

You can trade in the PW1 to Amazon and get GC credit for books. 

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't get one    I was watching it countdown and hit add to cart the second it started.  Three times it let me add it but said there was an error.  Oh well.  Glad y'all got one!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

StephanieJ said:


> I didn't get one  I was watching it countdown and hit add to cart the second it started. Three times it let me add it but said there was an error. Oh well. Glad y'all got one!!


Well darn and you started the thread and let everyone know. Sorry


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay yay yay!!!!  I clicked on "more details" and while I was looking at that page, a special offer $19 but came up, clicked it, still "there was a problem".  So I left that page up and watched it like a hawk for about 15 minutes, and sure enough, it came up again and that time I got it.  I checked out and everything.  Yay!  Now I am happy again.  LOL  

So, if you are still hoping for one, try keeping the page up just in case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, MsScarlett!

If people's orders don't get completed, they might get available.  The offer is good until the hour is up.

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, MsScarlett!
> 
> If people's orders don't get completed, they might get available. The offer is good until the hour is up.
> 
> Betsy


Yes it came up and went away quick so you really have to watch. Maybe someone else can get lucky and catch one.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the tip!! I just checked and trade in currently is $70!!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes.
> 
> You can trade in the PW1 to Amazon and get GC credit for books.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bevie125 said:


> Awesome thanks for the tip!! I just checked and trade in currently is $70!!


Make sure that's the trade in on the original PW, by the way. You can claim the trade-in vallue and you should have until the end of the month, at least, to actually send it in...(it'll tell you what the due-by date.

And you can wait and see the new one first, to be sure.. Is your new one scheduled to come on Wednesday?

Betsy


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh okay, thank you. I'll double check. The new one is scheduled for Wednesday, but I'm still holding my breath to make sure it's available and ships 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Make sure that's the trade in on the original PW, by the way. You can claim the trade-in vallue and you should have until the end of the month, at least, to actually send it in...(it'll tell you what the due-by date.
> 
> And you can wait and see the new one first, to be sure.. Is your new one scheduled to come on Wednesday?
> 
> Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Was this available to only kindle fire owners?  I am needing one for my mother n law do yall think there will b a black Friday deal on the PW2?


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

The only good thing about being stuck in bed with Strep Throat with my Fire is that I had nothing better to do than wait with the offer open watching the timer tick down for 30 minutes. I got lucky. Guess my hubby will get my original PW.

It had next day shipping turned on by default and I didn't notice until later. I was in a hurry to process the order.  Good thing I have Prime so that was only $3.99. Guess I will have a new toy on Tuesday. What a pleasant surprise.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was one of those that hovered over the button during the countdown and still got the error messages.  I was using my son's Kfire 2.  My new, faster HDX is stuck in a UPS terminal 100 miles away, due to be delivered tomorrow.  I bet that would have let me process my order!  :/
Congrats to those that got one.  Great deal!


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Scored one here.   

7" KDX, hovering on countdown.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel bad for those who missed - I'm usually on your side of almost wins - and I must have hit the button in the exact moment because it took about 5 seconds to process and then another 5 to 10 to get to checkout but I guess everyone was pressing the same buttons I was.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I managed to score two, we have two accounts with Kindle Fires on them... one is mine and my husbands, the other is for the kids.  

Some of the blogs are saying this is the first generation.  Why do we think it's the 2nd?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well at least a lot of KBers seem to have gotten lucky. I see quite a few on the amazon boards also got some. 
I still don't understand why I never had that offer. The one time there is one I like, I don't have it.
I get all the others, still have like 2 pages of stuff on the offers page. Just nothing that is interesting. I never even got a chance to try and lose out darn it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Geofffrey and OnOneWheel!



CrystalStarr said:


> I managed to score two, we have two accounts with Kindle Fires on them... one is mine and my husbands, the other is for the kids.
> 
> Some of the blogs are saying this is the first generation. Why do we think it's the 2nd?


I'm going by the price, $119, which is the price listed for the new Paperwhite on the website; that was the first thing I checked.. And the order says 6" High Resolution Display with Next-Gen Built-in Light...when you click on the link it takes to the page for the Paperwhite. ASIN B00AWH595M.

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

It is the newer 2nd gen one.  When I go to Amazon.com and click on Kindle Paperwhite it says I bought it with today's date.

YAHHHOOOOO!!!!!  I thought I was getting the last model (which I already have).  I was going to give it away!  Now I'll give my old one away.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> I managed to score two, we have two accounts with Kindle Fires on them... one is mine and my husbands, the other is for the kids.
> 
> Some of the blogs are saying this is the first generation. Why do we think it's the 2nd?


My order page says "with Next Gen Built in Light" and takes me to the PW2 page when I click on it. The PW1 page does not say Next Gen and says "previous version" In brackets. However - I will take it either way. My husband still uses a K2.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, you guys are lucky!! I signed up for the text messages; it would sweet to score a couple of cheap PWs for the kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one my order clicks through to...



Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was very lucky. I saw the offer popup on my HDX around 3:30 and waited through the countdown. Then I pushed the right buttons and got it. Just luck, I guess.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I so wanted one too but missed it. Darn wanted to be a first time KIndle owner too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw it as a special offer earlier on my hdx, but, not surprisingly, it's gone now.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was only good through 5PM eastern time at the latest.

Congrats to all who got them.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw it at some point on my Fire but when I clicked it said 100% .. so nothing was available to me.  Too bad!  As someone said.. one special offer I would have taken for sure.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn! I never saw this. Would have made a nice present. Congratulations to those who got this sweet deal.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I wrote Amazon and told them how I was so frustrated, I added the offer to my cart four times but it kept saying there was an error. I just received an email saying as a courtesy they will let me buy one for $19!  Well $119 but they will adjust the price afterwards to $19. Amazon RULES!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, StephanieJ!

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

StephanieJ said:


> Oh my gosh. I wrote Amazon and told them how I was so frustrated, I added the offer to my cart four times but it kept saying there was an error. I just received an email saying as a courtesy they will let me buy one for $19! Well $119 but they will adjust the price afterwards to $19. Amazon RULES!!


That's fantastic!!! So glad you were able to get one at the reduced price.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

StephanieJ said:


> Oh my gosh. I wrote Amazon and told them how I was so frustrated, I added the offer to my cart four times but it kept saying there was an error. I just received an email saying as a courtesy they will let me buy one for $19! Well $119 but they will adjust the price afterwards to $19. Amazon RULES!!


Wow! That is wonderful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My PW2 has shipped....be here on Wednesday.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait! Did you get one at the special price Betsy?  

Sadly, I was on the way to church when it came available and had no opportunity to click.  Not sure what I would have done with it.

I'll definitely keep a closer watch on SO's for the foreseeable future.   I think there was a way to sign up for email on limited offers too.  I wonder if it's part of the gold box/black friday deals?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think there was a way to sign up for email on limited offers too. I wonder if it's part of the gold box/black friday deals?


It was for text notifications:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201339340


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I can do that. 

Except . . . . . . . that page doesn't really say how.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got one, took two tries.
> 
> Remember you have to actually buy it within the 1 hour.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Wait! Did you get one at the special price Betsy?


Yes. 



> Sadly, I was on the way to church when it came available and had no opportunity to click. Not sure what I would have done with it.
> 
> I'll definitely keep a closer watch on SO's for the foreseeable future.  I think there was a way to sign up for email on limited offers too. I wonder if it's part of the gold box/black friday deals?


I know when the HDX was announced, it was also announced that there were going to be Fire only special offers. This is the first one I've seen.

I've got two or three people in the family I could give it to. Haven't decided who wins the Kindle lottery this year. My brother won the first lottery, back when the K1s were very expensive. The older granddaughters got baby Ks one year.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Congrats to those that got one. Even though I never got a chance which kind of peeves me off, I don't think I would have been fast enough anyway it sounds like. My hands/fingers don't move as fast anymore.


Atunah, you might contact CS and ask why the offer never appeared on your Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this one, Ann.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001388031


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! That worked!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah, you might contact CS and ask why the offer never appeared on your Fire.
> 
> Betsy


Just thinking of having to contact amazon gives me hives. Me and my phobia. I am thinking its to late now anyway, maybe if I had had the thought and means to do so yesterday, right after, but now I would not just feel silly but embarrassed. I can't explain those things to most people, my phobia I mean.

Its ok, happy so many from the board got one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Just thinking of having to contact amazon gives me hives. Me and my phobia. I am thinking its to late now anyway, maybe if I had had the thought and means to do so yesterday, right after, but now I would not just feel silly but embarrassed. I can't explain those things to most people, my phobia I mean.
> 
> Its ok, happy so many from the board got one.


You can do it by email--that's how I almost always contact them. I don't even use chat.

I should have mentioned it yesterday! Sorry. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

have you tried contact via email?  I've found that if you spell things out pretty clearly, you can get something more than a canned answer. Probably half the time a follow up is required.  In those cases I usually copy the original message, copy their reply, and then clarify what they didn't address in their reply.  Often that does the trick.  I don't have a full blown phobia of talking on the phone, but do prefer a way that I can have a record of things.  There might be an on line chat system too. . . . so you can have real conversation with an actual human but without the phone problem.  And, again, you can copy and paste the chat transcript into a word document and save it for later if needed.  Not that it's likely to be needed with Amazon. 



eta: and as usual Betsy beat me to the punch. . . .but I gave a more complete answer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or at least used more words.    


Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I send off a rambling email. I mean rambling.  
I have no issues talking on the board like here most of the time, but when its anything "official", I freeze. I ramble and I make no sense. I didn't even copy the darn thing so I could see how much I rambled. I basically just told them what happened that I never got the offer yesterday and what I can do in the future to prevent that and if there are ways to trigger the refresh. 

Now look at that one sentence I was able to say what I mean. The mail I send was 2 paragraphs of rambling that did not make even half as much sense.   . I am even worst on the phone. Chat is horrible as I get so nervous my finger freeze up and I type nonsensical stuff and lots of spelling issues. 

I pity the rep that has to decipher my rambling they are getting. I fully expect a canned reply, or asking me to call, which then I'll just drop it. 

Oh well, not the end of the world. And really, even if I had gotten the offer, there is no way knowing if I would even have been fast enough anyway. Probably not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Start a post here first and then copy it.   Good for you for doing it!  I understand completely.  I sent an email to a company I've ordered something from and the first email was not good...I had to send a follow up.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . next time. . . .just tell us here, and we'll be supportive and sympathetic, and then you can just copy and paste what you told us. 


eta: and, again, Betsy and I are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is kind of how I started writing reviews. I would post something about a book I liked in the HR thread in the book corner and then use that to past into goodreads. When I tried to just write a review, my brain fell out of my head and I wrote like a first grader. 
I wish these things came easier to me, but they don't. Not even after lifelong tries of pushing myself. Everyone always just tells me that if I just did it, it would be better. Nope. Doesn't work that way. But again, I try not to bring it up much as most people cannot relate and just think me weird.



Ann in Arlington said:


> eta: and, again, Betsy and I are on the same wavelength.


You two are separated at birth. You hang out together too much, you start thinking the same.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> have you tried contact via email? I've found that if you spell things out pretty clearly, you can get something more than a canned answer. Probably half the time a follow up is required. In those cases I usually copy the original message, copy their reply, and then clarify what they didn't address in their reply.


Ann, I don't really email Amazon but should I need to, I only see the option to email using their help section. How do you "copy the original message" if the email is sent through their website - do you save a copy on a separate word processing doc? Or does it appear in some other "Sent messages" section in A's site? Thanks is advance.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I just sent them an email complaining about the fact it showed as 100% sold while I was still seeing a countdown timer (and that I had sat there for 45 minutes waiting for the offer to go live).  Should be interesting to see what response I get.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Was this available to only kindle fire owners? I am needing one for my mother n law do yall think there will b a black Friday deal on the PW2?


The only Black Friday Paperwhite deal I've read about is at Staples: http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/staples/adscans/# (ad scan on the second row, third from the left). That offer is for a $20 Staples gift card with purchase of the $119 Paperwhite.

It sure would be nice if Amazon discounted the Paperwhite for everyone!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well as expected, I got a canned response.



> Hello,
> 
> Special offers are updated regularly when your Kindle is connected via Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...


I hit no to if this helped me, but maybe I shouldn't even have bothered. I should have just moved on. I hate this stuff. The emailing and having to bother them part.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a canned response, went to rate the reviewer and then clicked the "contact" button to have them call me.  Told the rep how upset I was to get a copypasta response to my email that made it clear the person didn't even read the particulars.  She checked to make sure I qualified for the offer and put the $100 promo on my account.

It's ordered and on its way to my friend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You two are separated at birth. You hang out together too much, you start thinking the same.


But Ann takes more time which is why she's right most of the time


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was using my Fire between  12 PM to maybe 2 PM. I did not get the offer on the homepage, but maybe the offer was on the offer's Tab, & I didn't check there. However, I did check the Tab 3X's after reading this thread last night & saw the James Bond movie, so I watched Freefall last night. Great movie. Today, I saw the movie ad on my homepage.

I also don't like calling CS on the phone. I dead that. I would rather email. However, Mayday was a great experience, that I prefer that. It's more like asking someone in the room for help, & hopefully you get the problem solved immediately.No waiting for an answer.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I knew about this offer because they posted it on Facebook an hour before.  I jumped onto my account and enabled special offers onto my Kindle Fire.  It showed up fast.  

Then I got the bright idea of snagging one from my kid's account.  So I grabbed one of their Fire's.  No amount syncing would make it show up on one of them.  So I grabbed another one and it showed there.  

Afterward the comments on the Facebook post were almost all negative.  People with the original Fire were mad they couldn't be included and LOTS Of people complaining about errors and other issues.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But Ann takes more time which is why she's right most of the time
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


I'm going to have to bookmark this post!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Sitting here anxiously awaiting my new Kindle to arrive.  Lasership can be SO unpredictable!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy for everyone that is getting their PW's today or tomorrow. Or whenever they get there.  . 

My saga is at an end, I never got a response back from amazon after clicking the not helpful and that is that. Of course I still don't know why I never got my offer and why the ones I have still haven't changed. 

I just have to save up some points again to get the PW2, I have a PW1 and I am still hoping we get some of the features at some point like goodreads.
I used most of the points I had to get my magical Breville tea maker.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

After you told them "not helpful" did you click the dialogue box to have them call you and input a phone number?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Asthma Atunah, like me, doesn't want to talk to CS. I wouldn't have put in a phone number either. 

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to have to bookmark this post!


Well, we do agree most of the time. You just take more words to do it!

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Asthma, like me, doesn't want to talk to CS. I wouldn't have put in a phone number either.
> 
> Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


aka Atunah. . . . (auto correct strikes again! )


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL... I was trying to make sense of that asthma bit.  If you're in the middle of an asthma attack it is pretty hard to talk!

I usually don't hold grudges, but, man oh man, I wanted a PW2 at that price! 

Of course no one in this house understands since I have a Fire, PW1, and KK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> aka Atunah. . . . (auto correct strikes again! )


Well, it could have been Asthma.  Most of the time I hate auto correct with a deep and abiding passion. But I like the one on the Fire more than most, as we were saying...

off to fix my post...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . at least the fire doesn't correct to really really inappropriate words!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I'm whining now, but gee, it doesn't seem fair that the offer was only available to Fire owners.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mayfire said:


> I know I'm whining now, but gee, it doesn't seem fair that the offer was only available to Fire owners.


Yep, you're whining now. 

Not only was it only available to Fire owners, it only showed up for a Very Short time on HDX models. And there were a limited number available at the price. I am sure the whole thing was a scheme to get people to pay attention to the SO's since I think a lot are like Betsy and me and just view that screen as something to get past so we can get to what we want to do on the thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When the SO Kindles first appeared, there were really good SOs that were only available to people with SO Kindles.  And those of us who had non-SO Kindles missed out.  I didn't have SOs until I got my baby Kindle, well after the initial golden age of SOs.

I think Amazon is trying to make the SOs attractive again.  I suspect money from advertisers really helps subsidize the Fires, and if everyone is buying out of SOs, good advertisers won't want the space.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep, you're whining now.
> 
> Not only was it only available to Fire owners, it only showed up for a Very Short time on HDX models. And there were a limited number available at the price. I am sure the whole thing was a scheme to get people to pay attention to the SO's since I think a lot are like Betsy and me and just view that screen as something to get past so we can get to what we want to do on the thing.


I agree about getting people to watch their special offers. Also I think this is to show people without a Kindle Fire what they might be missing and encourage them to buy one. I hope to see a few more great offers before Christmas. I didn't get the $5 Madden XBox game but that's fine, my son wouldn't have wanted it anyway. I'm so excited about my PW2, it is coming today. That will make me the proud owner of four Kindles.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I did sign up to have text messages sent to my phone when Kindle Fire Special Offers/Flash Sales were announced.  So at least there is an opportunity for advance warning.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

my SOs on my paperwhite so far has just been book ads for books I'm not interested in


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who got one!!! Well done and read on!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine was in my mailbox when I got home.  Now it's sitting quietly on the table while I decide which family member gets it.


Betsy


----------

